# SOLD - NRS 50” side rails (set of two) $40



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

Hey, might be interested, where are you located?


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Colorado Springs 
80906


----------



## OutlawGeraldine (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi there, 
I don’t suppose you still have those 50” side rails do you? If so, I’d love to buy them from you.

Lee


----------



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

Sold.
Take Care


----------

